# Need a good sand bag for my S&W 460XVR.



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Im looking for a real nice sand bag to take to the range or hunting stand for my .460.

Im not looking for any junk,,I want good high end quality!! (Thick leather)

Can any body help me? Whats out there? I lust cut both sides out of the Caldwell bag I just bought......


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shooters ridge (Google search )

Did you find one already?


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks,,,Yes I did.

GREAT people to work with! Leather Gun Rests : Protektor Model Company, The Original Leather Rifle and Pistol Rests

I called them on the phone and the conversation was GREAT! If you ever need a shooting bag, you need to call them!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> Thanks,,,Yes I did.
> 
> GREAT people to work with! Leather Gun Rests : Protektor Model Company, The Original Leather Rifle and Pistol Rests
> 
> I called them on the phone and the conversation was GREAT! If you ever need a shooting bag, you need to call them!!


Very nice


----------

